
Google Voice Launches Mobile Apps - ruchi
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=218500501
======
michaelawill
Happy to see the iPhone app will be out soon too. Now if only I'd actually get
my google voice invite I signed up for over a year ago...

~~~
rufo
There's been a third-party GrandCentral/Google Voice app I've been really
happy with on the iPhone:
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftwa...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=309836317&mt=8)

I'm interested to see Google's app and will likely wind up using it, but I
doubt it'll integrate as cleanly as the Android version does.

------
maxwell
"When sending SMS messages in this manner, users don't have to pay SMS charges
levied by their mobile carriers because the SMS messages are sent by Google."

This could be a major blow to the profitability of texting. I'll probably drop
my AT&T plan (I think it's a thousand or so texts a month) when the iPhone app
launches.

------
dthakur
Hate to see big corps acquire services and butcher them.

Everything used to work great with Canadian numbers on grandcentral. Now I
removed one and cannot add it back because it is international.

The app looks ok on my Android phone but of course not usable at the moment
for me.

